# Exported SU model lines are not ant aliased



## flanajb (23 Sep 2014)

I have created a drawing of some bedroom wardrobes and the lines don't seem to be anti aliased like they are when I use fireworks or gimp. When the SU is exported I end up with a drawing where the lines don't seem to have anti aliasing applied. I have the option enabled.







As you will no doubt agree. It looks rubbish


----------



## Brentingby (23 Sep 2014)

There are options to change AA in SketchUp. You can also export at a larger size which tends to improve line quality. What style are you using and what settings.


----------



## tobyriches (23 Sep 2014)

There are 2 ways I have found to export better looking images in Sketchup. 

Go to Export, and choose export as 2D graphic. When exporting as a Jpeg there is an 'options' menu on the export page. Here you can beef up the resolution - if you make the width something like 3000 pixels you should get a crisp image where you cannot see the pixels. Also make sure anti aliasing is checked. 

However I usually export as a PDF. this will make the output a vector image and when you zoom in there will be no pixels or jagged edges at all just a super crisp image.


----------



## Walney Col (23 Sep 2014)

tobyriches":1tzuvwby said:


> However I usually export as a PDF.


Is that exclusive to the Pro version? I can't find it in sketchup make.

Col.


----------



## Brentingby (24 Sep 2014)

Walney Col":w3pfrzcs said:


> tobyriches":w3pfrzcs said:
> 
> 
> > However I usually export as a PDF.
> ...



Did you look under Export Types in the Export 2D Graphic window?

I prefer PNG exports and get excellent quality with the image width set to 3000 px. I also have made the appropriate OpenGL settings for the GPU.


----------



## Walney Col (24 Sep 2014)

Brentingby":auqe8a2b said:


> Did you look under Export Types in the Export 2D Graphic window?


Yes. All I get to choose from is bpm tif jpg and png. No sign of a pdf option.


----------



## Brentingby (24 Sep 2014)

Which version of SketchUp? What OS?

There used to be a PDF export option but it may have been removed from the free version in more recent releases. I suppose it's another way of making a differentiation between the free and pro versions.


----------



## Walney Col (24 Sep 2014)

If you mean me I'm on Windows 7 and Sketchup Make.


----------



## Brentingby (24 Sep 2014)

Make 2013 or Make 2014?

In either case, try using larger PNG exports. 

You may be able to improve AA under OpenGL settings but that will depend on the GPU in your computer. It might not hurt to check for GPU driver updates, too.


----------



## Walney Col (24 Sep 2014)

I was inquiring about getting vectored pdf output specifically.


----------



## xy mosian (24 Sep 2014)

Dave Richards, of Design, Click, Build blog, posted about a Sketchup plugin to help with resizing the Sketchup views to suit different paper sizes. This may be of help.
http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/110 ... ect-plugin

Personally, for printing to PDF format, I use Bulzip printer. 
http://www.bullzip.com/products/pdf/info.php
It is a free virtual printer. Unlike many it does not add a watermark, it also has the advantage of being able to save files in other image formats.

xy


----------



## tobyriches (24 Sep 2014)

It would appear that the PDF export option is only available in the pro version. For Sketchup Make you'll have to stick to a high res JPG / PNG.


----------



## Brentingby (24 Sep 2014)

Walney Col":4fulwpkl said:


> I was inquiring about getting vectored pdf output specifically.



Right. So as Toby said, you'll need to use the pro version for that. If i was looking for vector lines then I wouldn't export from SketchUp as PDF. I would export in a vector format or I would send the model to LayOut and make a vector image to export from there.


----------

